# Tail Bone Fall !



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh, that's a bummer! i had a hard fall on my tail bone out skiing, years ago. it took a FULL YEAR to be 100% better. I used an inflatable donut to sit on for a bit. at that time, I was not riding, but I would guess it will be painful for a long time.

it's those innocuous , oh-so-easy falls that git ya!


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

No words of wisdom here but know from experience a bruised tail one is very painful. I fell off years ago and bruised my tail bone it took a long time to heal. At the time I was riding 5 horses a day and getting paid so not riding was not an option. I was just very careful when I sat down and sometimes getting up up hurt worse then the sitting.

I would say it took over a year to feel 100% again.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh ouch that hurts ! I had a dirty piece of trash flip in the start gate, my tailbone smacked the door on the way down. Of all the things I have done in 40 plus years I can remember that hitting the top ten of really hurting. I sat on frozen peas between rides for a couple of weeks. The old school owner of that one had his rifle loaded before the trainer with that one


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I was hoping for just a week to maybe ten days. I had no idea the injury could last that. 

It seemed like such a slip at the time.

Thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It just really depends on whether you are bruised or broken. If you are bruised only, you should be good to go in a week. If you are broken, it may take a long time to heal.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Broke mine. The donut was my friend. For a long time. 

Hope yours is just a bruise!


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I didn't realize that, after all these years, I've taken my tail for granted. 

This is the beauty of the Forum. You can even ask questions about tail bones and get sincere answers .

A big thanks !


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Broke mine...still have a hard time sitting in movie theatres and some chairs for long periods of time. Very painful...and apparently from my dr. broken tailbones never heal.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

I hurt my tailbone about a year ago. I don't know how it happened since I didn't fall and I never felt any pain when I was riding. Anyway, it kept me out of the saddle for two weeks and I rode very gently for one more before I was back to normal.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

When I was 14 I got bucked off a horse at a show, three times, each time I landed on my butt. Each time it hurt more!

The horsebox driver took me to ER where I was Xrayed. The Indian Doctor returned to look at the driver, old enough to be my grandfather and said " Your wife has broken her coxyx. I am pleased to tell you she has wonderful child bearing hips." 

I wanted to die of embarrassment.




BugZapper89 said:


> Oh ouch that hurts ! I had a dirty piece of trash flip in the start gate, my tailbone smacked the door on the way down. Of all the things I have done in 40 plus years I can remember that hitting the top ten of really hurting. I sat on frozen peas between rides for a couple of weeks. The old school owner of that one had his rifle loaded before the trainer with that one


I really would dislike to be a horse in your life. Anytime something goes wrong it is always the horse's fault and problems seemed to be solved with a lump of lead.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

ouch. You should let it heal up before riding again. I have injured my tail bone, and now years after the original injury I have arthritis in my low back, coccyx . It hurts to sit, lie down, walk. 
I did not have it looked at, when it was originally hurt, and in hind site, i should have gone to the MD. perhaps I would not be in as much pain now.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> When I was 14 I got bucked off a horse at a show, three times, each time I landed on my butt. Each time it hurt more!
> 
> The horsebox driver took me to ER where I was Xrayed. The Indian Doctor returned to look at the driver, old enough to be my grandfather and said " Your wife has broken her coxyx. I am pleased to tell you she has wonderful child bearing hips."
> 
> I wanted to die of embarrassment.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

With any injury how long it takes to do something you want depends on your level of pain holding. 

I taught myself to zap pain away, guess it is a form of self hypnosis. I have continued a jumping lesson with a broken arm, led a horse in an in hand class just after a horse had trodden on my foot whilst wearing a stud. Blood shot out my boot like a gusher. Stuffed the hole with some cotton wool and continued to show. 

A lot of my toughness stems from my mother just laughing at our injuries and never making a fuss over them.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> When I was 14 I got bucked off a horse at a show, three times, each time I landed on my butt. Each time it hurt more!
> 
> The horsebox driver took me to ER where I was Xrayed. The Indian Doctor returned to look at the driver, old enough to be my grandfather and said " Your wife has broken her coxyx. I am pleased to tell you she has wonderful child bearing hips."
> 
> ...



Well the good stock wants for nothing and the rest just have a better purpose


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

*BUG* All I can say is that some of the most difficult horses I have had through my hands have gone on, with the right training and understanding, to be some of the best competition horses.

Nashwan, a tricky colt to break, won the Epsom Derby. Royal Athlete, who you would certainly have given up on, won the Grand National, Garrison Savanah won the Cheltenham Gold Cup and was second two weeks later, in the Grand National. 

Those were just a few of the racehorses, also had many show jumpers and event horses that were a mess but with understanding and patience, went on to be at the top or near the top of their game.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

There is a large difference between difficult and dirty trash. A lot goes out the window when they are winning money. However when they stop winning they are more productive if processed.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Well, I went ahead and rode after my fall about 2 weeks ago. My bottom half was sore almost the whole time, but just being back in the saddle was well worth it. I mainly cantered and worked on my canter to trot transition (really difficult for me). 
I'm glad I went ahead with the lesson because it's easy to let several weeks go by and still not fully heal. It then can slide into not going at all.

Give me the pain and give me the horse. 

My best to all.


----------



## Becca76 (Oct 13, 2014)

Tailbone bruises/injuries are the WORST!! I hope you recover quickly. That stinks.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Worse than tail bone injuries are rib injuries.


----------



## Becca76 (Oct 13, 2014)

I've never had a rib injury...and based on your comment I hope to never have one LOL


----------

